# Need 70s Huffy photos



## Big Jim Mac (Jul 20, 2008)

Back in the early 70s my brother and I had matching Huffy muscle bikes. They look real similar to those Slingshots I see posted here but I don't remember my bike having a smaller front wheel (I could be wrong on this point). It had one of the fade paint jobs, but it started out red and faded to greenish yellow. It had the high sissy bar, 5 speed shifter with console, mag crank and chrome fenders. Anyone have more Huffy photos from the era they can post? I'm thinking this was from around 1973-74. Thanks!


----------



## azhearseguy (Jul 24, 2008)

did it look something like this?


----------



## azhearseguy (Jul 24, 2008)

or this


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jul 25, 2008)

Very close to those two bikes. It had the tall sissy bar but the cover on the top of it is a little different. Also it did not have two shifters. What is the second (red) shifter for? Otherwise, paint job is identical and the seat is the same as mine. I'm sure that bike, or its remains, are somewhere at my parents house. Here's the story on how I got mine. When I was about 8 or 9 my parents needed money for some reason. They used what my brother and I had in our savings to make ends meet. Wasn't much, maybe $100 each. When they got back on their feet they paid us back and also gave us these sweet bikes. My brother took the tall sissy bar off and put a low one on, and he also added yellow tires. They were all the rage back then. Don't think I did too much to mine. BMX was just getting going then and I started taking mine off jumps and basically tearing it up. I can remember the only way I could get it to shift was to push the deraileur with my heel. The end for mine came when my brother in law took it down a steep, half mile long hill and crashed halfway down. He really tore it up. I showed these pics to a neighbor kid today, he thinks that is the coolest bike ever!


----------



## azhearseguy (Jul 28, 2008)

Huffy made many variations of thier bikes depending on the depatment store it was sold though..if you still have your old bike and are looking for parts to restore it a good sorce is 
http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/index.html


----------



## embro (Sep 8, 2008)

If you still have your old bike and are looking to sell it drop me an email.


----------



## RailRider (Sep 21, 2008)

*Check out the "Collectors Corner"*

I have all kinds of Huffy Bikes posted to look at there.  

www.stingraykrate.com


----------

